# Buddy, the newest addition to my family.



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a few pictures of Buddy, can't wait to take him home on saturday.

Buddy next to a laptop:









Buddy laying down on a newspaper:









Buddy and his sibling in a play tub:









Buddy and his sibling freshly bathed ready for the vet:









He is Miley's pup, Miley belongs to mandym and can be seen on this thread.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute!!! Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he looks a lot like Sami looked when we first brought him home . . will try to upload a picture of Sami at about that age . . what a cutie!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OOPS . . . will try again . . .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look at cute little Sami! I love that face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Buddy - what a lovely looking little black pup! And Buddy is a fantastic name.
It is not long until Saturday! 

Nanci I love Sami - hard to imagine that cutie growing up to be a slipper etc destroyer!!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Buddy is adorable!! Love little black cp's!!
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Buddy looks lovely, you're very lucky to have one of Miley and Mandy's puppies, very lucky.i bet you're so excited for Saturday x


----------

